# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  ΕWN#47 - Balibari, Ψαχνά

## antonisk7

Ο κόμβος βρίσκεται έξω από τα Ψαχνά http://ewn.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=47 σε ψηλό σημείο (υψόμετρο 100+ μέτρα ) με αρκετή θέα προς Χαλκίδα (απόσταση 14km) , Δροσια μέχρι Σκορπονέρια καθώς και όλο τον κάμπο των Ψαχνών και το λόφο που είναι τα ΤΕΙ Χαλκίδας ( περίπου 3 κμ καθαρη οπτική επαφή - λέτε να υπάρχει κανένα ενδιαφέρον προς τα εκει ? Το λέω γιατι ίσως είμαι ο μόνος κόμβος που μπορει να τα διασυνδέσει με Χαλκίδα). Οπτική με Αρτάκη δεν υπάρχει καθώς πέφτουν στη μέση τα 2 βουνά Στο σημείο που θα στηθεί μένουν μόνιμα οι γονείς μου οπότε μια σχετική 24ωρη επιτήρηση μπορεί να υπάρχει (ένα restart θα το κάνουν). 
Υπάρχει κέφι και διάθεση για σύνδεση με τον κορμό της Χαλκίδας και επέκτασής του στον Β.Ευβοικό.
Μέχρι το τέλος Αυγούστου θα έχει εγκατασταθεί pc με mikrotik και 2 πιάτα 1,20 με feeders για α, ίσως και μια ομνι σαν φάρος για scan

To στίγμα δόθηκε με συσκευή gps.

και μια πανοραμική φωτό με τη θέα:

----------


## kakis

Εγω μένω στην εστία στο ΤΕΙ Χαλκίδας λες να σε βλέπω, μένω στον τριτο. Θα ήταν καλη φαση να είχαμε δίκτυο στην εστία!  ::

----------


## rosered

Απο την μερια της Δροσιας υπαρχει ενδιαφερον απο 3 ατομα εως τωρα τα οποια βρισκονται σε πολυ καλα σημεια (ειδικα ο ενας ειναι ακριβως στην κορυφη του βουνου απο καραμπαμπα που ξεκιναει η κατηφορα για δροσια Κκαι εχει πολυ καλη θεα χωρις το παραμικρο εμποδιο).

Θα μιλησω μαζι τους γιατι εψαχναν ευκαιρια για να συνδεθουν εδω και καιρο. Εαν με το καλο βγαλω και το λινκ με τον spirosco πιστευω οτι αρχιζουμε καλα  :: 

Θα μιλησω μαζι τους και θα ενημερωσω συντομα.

Γιωργος

----------


## antonisk7

> Εγω μένω στην εστία στο ΤΕΙ Χαλκίδας λες να σε βλέπω, μένω στον τριτο. Θα ήταν καλη φαση να είχαμε δίκτυο στην εστία!


Ακόμα κάθεσαι ? ::  Βάλε στίγμα στο wind, και σε συνενόηση με τους άλλους του δικτύου ΕWN να συνταχθεί μια επιστολή προς τα ΤΕΙ ή προσέγγιση κάποιων, μήπως και επιτραπεί η δημιουργία κόμβου στην ταράτσα τους (σημειωτέον τα ΤΕΙ βλέπουν προς Πολιτικά Ευβοίας , οπότε ενδεχομένως να βοηθήσουν την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου προς τα εκεί.).

----------


## antonisk7

> Απο την μερια της Δροσιας ...
> Θα μιλησω μαζι τους και θα ενημερωσω συντομα.


Όμορφα , άντε να ξεκινάμε !

----------


## socrates

Έλα βρε 'συ!!!! Εσύ είσαι ο Balibari????!!!!!  ::   ::   ::  

Κοντά στον Ιππόκαμπο έχει εξοχικό και ο gaslan, όταν επιστρέψει από τις διακοπές του (το ρεμάλι είναι σε κάποια παραλία στα Χανιά και καλοπερνάει), θα του πω να κάνει μια καταχώριση!

----------


## kakis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από kakis
> 
> Εγω μένω στην εστία στο ΤΕΙ Χαλκίδας λες να σε βλέπω, μένω στον τριτο. Θα ήταν καλη φαση να είχαμε δίκτυο στην εστία! 
> 
> 
> Ακόμα κάθεσαι ? Βάλε στίγμα στο wind, και σε συνενόηση με τους άλλους του δικτύου ΕWN να συνταχθεί μια επιστολή προς τα ΤΕΙ ή προσέγγιση κάποιων, μήπως και επιτραπεί η δημιουργία κόμβου στην ταράτσα τους (σημειωτέον τα ΤΕΙ βλέπουν προς Πολιτικά Ευβοίας , οπότε ενδεχομένως να βοηθήσουν την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου προς τα εκεί.).


Παιδιά, δεν μπορώ να βρω τις συντεταγμένες του Τ.Ε.Ι. λόγω δυσλειτουργιών της EWN WiND. Όταν ανοίγει το παράθυρο του Google-Earth δεν εμφανίζεται τίποτα, τι γίνεται;

----------


## hedgehog

> Παιδιά, δεν μπορώ να βρω τις συντεταγμένες του Τ.Ε.Ι. λόγω δυσλειτουργιών της EWN WiND. Όταν ανοίγει το παράθυρο του Google-Earth δεν εμφανίζεται τίποτα, τι γίνεται;


Σε εμένα παίζει μια χαρά  ::  
(Απο προσθήκη κόμβου > Βρείτε τις συντταγμένες σας δεν πας???)

----------


## kakis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από kakis
> 
> Παιδιά, δεν μπορώ να βρω τις συντεταγμένες του Τ.Ε.Ι. λόγω δυσλειτουργιών της EWN WiND. Όταν ανοίγει το παράθυρο του Google-Earth δεν εμφανίζεται τίποτα, τι γίνεται;
> 
> 
> Σε εμένα παίζει μια χαρά  
> (Απο προσθήκη κόμβου > Βρείτε τις συντταγμένες σας δεν πας???)


Ναι. Μου εμφανίζει την πλοήγηση στα αριστερά (πάνω,κάτω,ζούμ κλπ.) αλλά το πεδίο που εμφανίζεται ο χάρτης είναι κενό.
 ::

----------


## jungle traveller

::  προσπαθησε να ξεζουμαρεις...αμα ειναι βοηθαω και εγω για την εστια!

----------


## RpMz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από hedgehog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από kakis
> 
> ...


Το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω με τον Opera... Προσπάθησε με Internet Explorer να εγκαταστήσεις τον κόμβο...

----------


## antonisk7

αν δεν το καταφέρεις βάζω εγώ το στίγμα

----------


## socrates

> προσπαθησε να ξεζουμαρεις...αμα ειναι βοηθαω και εγω για την εστια!


Δεν δούλεψε ούτε έτσι; Μερικές περιοχές δεν έχουν καλή ανάλυση και το επίπεδο zoom είναι χαμηλό.

----------


## kakis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jungle traveller
> 
>  προσπαθησε να ξεζουμαρεις...αμα ειναι βοηθαω και εγω για την εστια!
> 
> 
> Δεν δούλεψε ούτε έτσι; Μερικές περιοχές δεν έχουν καλή ανάλυση και το επίπεδο zoom είναι χαμηλό.


Τώρα εντάξει, αλλά όπως είπε και ο socrates δεν υπάρχει καλή ανάλυση και δεν μπορώ να βρω τις συντεταγμένες  :: . Υπάρχει καμία λύση;

----------


## socrates

Μπορείς να βρεις τις συντεταγμένες όπως κάναμε στην προ WiND εποχή.

1. http://www.maporama.com
2. gps

----------


## antonisk7

Τοποθετήθηκε το στιγμα των ΤΕΙ Χαλκίδος με το μάτι , κατα 99% ειναι εκει:

μεγειές λοιπόν ! http://ewn.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=66

μπορει κάποια στιγμη να πάω εκει με ένα φορητο GPS για επιβεβαίωση.

Η συζήτηση για τα ΤΕΙ μεταφέρεται εδώ> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23582&sid=65  ::

----------


## kakis

ok

----------


## antonisk7

Αύριο το πρωί στήνω το pc-router, ενα πιάτο-θηρίο 1.20 που θα κοιτάει προς Χαλκίδα, ενα 0.80 σε αναμονή και 1 ομνι. Αν κάποιος κόμβος από τους συνδεδεμένους στο δίκτυο εντός Χαλκίδος θέλει να δοκιμάσουμε στόχευση ή απλά να γυρίσει κατα εδώ, καλά θα ήταν. Επίσης αν έχει καθαρή ατμόσφαιρα θα βγάλω φωτό με τη θέα !

Ερώτηση : για τις IP που θα βάλω να χρησιμοποιήσω το c-class που είναι σε αναμονή στην αίτηση (10.146.170.0 - 10.146.170.255) ?

----------


## socrates

> Αύριο το πρωί στήνω το pc-router, ενα πιάτο-θηρίο 1.20 που θα κοιτάει προς Χαλκίδα, ενα 0.80 σε αναμονή και 1 ομνι. Αν κάποιος κόμβος από τους συνδεδεμένους στο δίκτυο εντός Χαλκίδος θέλει να δοκιμάσουμε στόχευση ή απλά να γυρίσει κατα εδώ, καλά θα ήταν. Επίσης αν έχει καθαρή ατμόσφαιρα θα βγάλω φωτό με τη θέα !
> 
> Ερώτηση : για τις IP που θα βάλω να χρησιμοποιήσω το c-class που είναι σε αναμονή στην αίτηση (10.146.170.0 - 10.146.170.255) ?


Έχεις mail, ναι μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το c-class που ανέφερες!

----------


## antonisk7

thx

----------


## antonisk7

Δυστυχώς στην ταράτσα της αποθήκης που σκόπευα να στήσω τζίφος, είχα πολυ καιρό να ανέβω εκει πάνω και τα δέντρα μπροστά από αυτην έχουν θεριέψει με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχει καθόλου θέα. 

Όμως δεν πτοούμαστε, επιλέχθηκε άλλο σημείο στο οικόπεδο, πάνω σε βράχο όπου έγινε προεργασία να πέσει τσιμεντάκι, και θα μπούν τα πιατάκια και η όμνι σε βάσεις που θα είναι χωμένες στο τσιμεντο, σε απόσταση περίπου 50 μέτρων από το σπίτι. Το pc θα μπεί σε hageroκουτο και καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων όλα θα είναι έτοιμα την επόμενη εβδομάδα.... αρχισαν και οι δουλειές και τα πράγματα δυσκολεύουν.

Ερώτηση: αν βαφτεί πράσινο με σπρει το πιάτο ενοχλεί την λειτουργία του , ναι η ου ?

----------


## antonisk7

Προστέθηκε στο αρχικό ποστ η πανοραμική φωτο με τη θέα, βέβαια δεν είχε πολύ καλή ορατότητα, συνήθως ξεχωρίζεις τα σπίτια της Χαλκίδας ένα ένα.

Πάντως στο wind δεν κατάφερα να την επισυνάψω , τι συμβαίνει ?

----------


## socrates

> Προστέθηκε στο αρχικό ποστ η πανοραμική φωτο με τη θέα, βέβαια δεν είχε πολύ καλή ορατότητα, συνήθως ξεχωρίζεις τα σπίτια της Χαλκίδας ένα ένα.
> 
> Πάντως στο wind δεν κατάφερα να την επισυνάψω , τι συμβαίνει ?


Υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα με τα permissions στον server έχουν ενημερωθεί οι διαχειριστές και περιμένουμε.

----------


## antonisk7

Αυτή την Κυριακή το πρωί θα στηθεί ο κόμβος , με το setup που ανέφερα στην αρχη του thread, εάν υπάρχει κάποιος από Χαλκίδα , Καράμπαμπα , Δροσιά και θέλει να δοκιμάσουμε τι ψάρια πιάνουμε , ας γράψει η εδώ ή σε π.μ. να συνενοηθούμε.

Αντώνης

----------


## kakis

Μακάρι Antonisk7 να σε βλέπουμε και απ΄το Τ.Ε.Ι....  ::

----------


## antonisk7

από τα ΤΕΙ με βλέπετε σίγουρα, θα ναι κανείς εκεί την Κυριακή να κανει κανα σκανάρισμα ?

----------


## kakis

Θα γίνει το σκανάρισμα όπως είπαμε και μάλλον θα βγεί και κάνα ωραίο link  ::

----------


## antonisk7

και να το ρουτερ που θα στηθεί , έγινε πιστεύω καλή δουλειά:

----------


## kakis

Όλα ωραία, μόνο αυτό με τις βάσεις για τον ιστό είναι λίγο καφρίλα...
κόλλα;;;;;;;  ::   ::

----------


## antonisk7

> Όλα ωραία, μόνο αυτό με τις βάσεις για τον ιστό είναι λίγο καφρίλα...
> κόλλα;;;;;;;


καφρίλα δεν είναι τίποτα,  ::   ::  
εποξική κόλλα μετάλου 2 συστατικών,δεν φεύγει με τίποτα ,
άλλωστε δε θα μπεί σε ιστό θα μπει στην βάση του πιάτου και θα πατάει και κάτω, απλά είναι για στερέωση σε 2 σημεία να μην κουνιέται.

----------


## antonisk7

Ο κόμβος στήθηκε με επιτυχία ! 

Τα 2 πιατάκια κοιτούν προς Χαλκίδα και γύρω περιοχή με feeder σε Α το ένα με οριζόντια και το άλλο με κάθετη πόλωση. (ssid's : EWN#47-balibari -test1 kai EWN#47-balibari -test2). Ακόμη μπήκε μια omni ssid: EWN#47-balibari-AP στα 2452 Mhz (έπιασα και 2 σήματα me ssid's: mike link και atlas) . Μένει να αρχίσουμε τα λινκ, αυριο θα δοκιμάσω και ενα σκαν προς Χαλκίδα με β

----------


## dti

Καλορίζικος ο κόμβος και σύντομα συνδεδεμένος με όλους τους υπόλοιπους!  ::

----------


## kakis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από kakis
> 
> Όλα ωραία, μόνο αυτό με τις βάσεις για τον ιστό είναι λίγο καφρίλα...
> κόλλα;;;;;;;  
> 
> 
> καφρίλα δεν είναι τίποτα,   
> εποξική κόλλα μετάλου 2 συστατικών,δεν φεύγει με τίποτα ,
> άλλωστε δε θα μπεί σε ιστό θα μπει στην βάση του πιάτου και θα πατάει και κάτω, απλά είναι για στερέωση σε 2 σημεία να μην κουνιέται.


Νόμιζα ότι θα είναι πάνω στον ιστό  ::

----------


## antonisk7

> Καλορίζικος ο κόμβος και σύντομα συνδεδεμένος με όλους τους υπόλοιπους!


ευχάριστώ Δαμιανέ, μακάρι να στηθόυν σύντομα λινκς , εδώ είμαστε πλέον έτοιμοι!




> Νόμιζα ότι θα είναι πάνω στον ιστό


ιστός δεν υπάρχει , δεν υπάρχει άλλωστε λόγος.
photos to come....  ::  


στήθηκε ακόμη και ένα τουνελάκι για remote administration, τύφλα να έχει το dial-up , ένα μεγάλo ευχαριστώ στον hedgehog για τις υποδέιξεις του ! και φυσικά στους beta testers: argi, eufonia, sokrates, winner

----------


## kakis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Καλορίζικος ο κόμβος και σύντομα συνδεδεμένος με όλους τους υπόλοιπους! 
> 
> 
> ευχάριστώ Δαμιανέ, μακάρι να στηθόυν σύντομα λινκς , εδώ είμαστε πλέον έτοιμοι!
> 
> ιστός δεν υπάρχει , δεν υπάρχει άλλωστε λόγος.
> 
> στήθηκε ακόμη και ένα τουνελάκι για remote administration, τύφλα να έχει το dial-up , ένα μεγάλω ευχαριστώ στον hedgehog για τις υποδέιξεις του ! και φυσικά στους beta testers: argi, eufonia, sokrates, winner


Συγχαρητήρια!  ::  Σωστός  ::

----------


## CyberFreak

Αύριο έχει scan από ΤΕΙ

----------


## socrates

Ο antonisk7 έτοιμος και αυτός να συνδεθεί, με στραμένα πιάτα και προς την κατεύθυνση της Χαλκίδας!

Προς το παρόν η Χαλκίδα βομβαρδίζεται από όλες τις μεριές και περιμένουμε ανταπόκριση.

----------


## antonisk7

και ένα σκαναρισματάκι με το πιατο 1,20μ με feeder σε Β , λέτε να το αφήσω επάνω σε Β για πιο εύκολο σκανάρισμα από Χαλκίδα ?


πιάσαμε το ξενοδοχείο Lucy και διάφορα άλλα ρουτεράκια

----------


## antonisk7

έπαιξα λίγο με τη στόχευση και έπιασα και τον kokkasgt από το ewn#56  ::

----------


## antonisk7

και οι φωτό που σας έταξα:

----------


## socrates

> ta piatakia parafonia me to perivallon.JPG


  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Καλά ρε αθεόφοβε μου είπες ότι θα τα βάλεις σε βραχάκια αλλά δεν το περίμενα έτσι!!!

Σου προτείνω να τα βάψεις σε χρώμα παραλλαγής!  ::

----------


## antonisk7

::  εβαλε ο πατερας μου πέτρες πάνω από το τσιμέντο για να το καλύψει, έγινε καλή τοποθέτηση, το βάψιμο παραλλαγής δεν το γλιτώνουν με τίποτα

----------


## hedgehog

::  

ok!!! 

 ::

----------


## liousis

> Ο antonisk7 έτοιμος και αυτός να συνδεθεί, με στραμένα πιάτα και προς την κατεύθυνση της Χαλκίδας!
> 
> Προς το παρόν η Χαλκίδα βομβαρδίζεται από όλες τις μεριές και περιμένουμε ανταπόκριση.


Όσον αφορά την ανταπόκριση να είσται σίγουροι ότι υπάρχει από την μεριά του pit.Έχει αγοράσει-συνθέσει τον μισό εξοπλισμό περίπου αλλά λόγω της δουλειάς μας θα λείπει μέχρι την Παρασκευή.Το ερχόμενο ΣΚ ή το μεθεπόμενο υποθέτω ότι θα γίνουν οι συνδέσεις  ::  .Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε..θα μας είστε πολύτιμοι  ::  .

----------


## kakis

Καλή φάση  ::   ::   ::

----------


## antonisk7

Ναι η βοήθεια είναι σημαντική , εγώ που τα έστησα μόνος μου ταλαιπωρήθηκα λίγο, ένα δεύτερο άτομο θα βοηθούσε σε πολλά..

όσο για λινκ με PIT, μέσα ...!

----------


## antonisk7

Ήδη τα παιδιά από τα ΤΕΙ έχουν συνδεθει στην ομνι με πολυ καλό σήμα, και παίζουν με την μοναδική υπηρεσία (ping- pong) , για όσο φυσικά είαμστε ασύνδετοι με Χαλκίδα. Ο cyberfreak είπε ότι θα ετοιμαστούν να στήσουν κεραίες και εξοπλισμό και στον κόμβο των ΤΕΙ.

----------


## dti

Αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο έχει γράψει οτι σηκώνεται ο pit στη Χαλκίδα...
Η σύνδεσή σας πλησιάζει...
Κάντε τις κατάλληλες κινήσεις, σε συνεργασία και με τους υπόλοιπους στη Χαλκίδα!

----------


## antonisk7

> Κάντε τις κατάλληλες κινήσεις, σε συνεργασία και με τους υπόλοιπους στη Χαλκίδα!


έχουν σταλεί π.μ. σε rosered και pit εδώ και καιρό καθώς έχει γραφτεί σε όλα τα σχετικά thread .Αναμένουμε...

----------


## liousis

Επιβεβαιωνω και εγώ ότι ο pit θα κάνει την σύνδεση το Σαββάτο.Μάλιστα σήμερα ΄μάλον θα συναντηθεί και με τον socrates για να παραλαβει καλώδια και "πληροφορίες"!  ::

----------


## antonisk7

> Επιβεβαιωνω και εγώ ότι ο pit θα κάνει την σύνδεση το Σαββάτο.Μάλιστα σήμερα ΄μάλον θα συναντηθεί και με τον socrates για να παραλαβει καλώδια και "πληροφορίες"!


μακάρι να πάρει και καμιά κεραιούλα σε b

----------


## antonisk7

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από liousis
> 
>  θα συναντηθεί και με τον socrates για να παραλαβει καλώδια και "πληροφορίες"! 
> 
> 
> μακάρι να πάρει και καμιά κεραιούλα σε b

----------


## liousis

Προς το παρόν έχει πάρει 2 πιάτα για΄σύνδεση με mew και...(κάτι πήρε το αυτί μου αλλά δεν το λέω γιατί δεν είμαι σίγουρος)..καθώς θα βάλει και μια cm9 μάλον με μια handmade omni την οποία θέλει ο ίδιος να κατασκευάσει ( όπως έκανα εγώ και δεν λειτουργεί  ::   :: -τι άσχετος Θεέ μου!!  ::  )

----------


## antonisk7

voila

----------


## CyberFreak

Από εχθες το βράδυ το laptopaki μου είναι connected με τον balibari  :: 

Μέσα στο δωμάτιο έχω link -80db  :: 

Το aceraki μου και η cm6 που έχει μέσα πάλι έκανε το θαύμα του με το το εσωτερικό του διπολάκι..  ::   ::   ::  

Από βδομάδα πάμε για bb  ::

----------


## rosered

@antonisk7

Υπάρχει έτοιμος εξοπλισμός απο την μεριά της Δροσιάς. Εαν θέλεις μπορούμε να το δούμε για ενδεχόμενο λινκ. Σε περιπτωση που κάποια στιγμή είσαι Χαλκίδα μπορουμε να το δουμε και παρέα

Φιλικά

Γιώργος

----------


## antonisk7

> @antonisk7
> 
> Υπάρχει έτοιμος εξοπλισμός απο την μεριά της Δροσιάς. Εαν θέλεις μπορούμε να το δούμε για ενδεχόμενο λινκ. Σε περιπτωση που κάποια στιγμή είσαι Χαλκίδα μπορουμε να το δουμε και παρέα
> 
> Φιλικά
> 
> Γιώργος


Γιώργο έχω ένα if σε Β που κοιτάει τη Χαλκίδα , ενα if σε Α που κοιταει προς Δροσιά, και μία όμνι (σε Β φυσικά). Δοκίμασε να κάνεις σκαν (από τους κόμβους που έχεις πρόσσβαση) μια και ύπαρχει εξοπλισμός μήπως πιάνεις κάποιο από όλα αυτα τα if και βλέπουμε στη συνέχεια , βάσει αποτελέσματος. Για ssid και συχνότητες δες λίγο παραπάνω στο thread αυτό.

Αντώνης

----------


## PIT

Καλημερα Αντωνη. Οπως ειδες ο κομβος ειναι Up. Λγο υπομονη ανεβαλω και την Omni μεσα στην εβδομαδα και θα εχετε συνδεση και εσεις προς τα κει.  ::   ::

----------


## antonisk7

ναι είναι μια προσωρινή λύση, γιατι ο στόχος μας είναι η σύνδεση με το backbone  ::

----------


## PIT

Ναι σιγουρα θα ειναι προσωρινα. θα γυρισω ενα 80ακι προς σε σενα. Με τον spirosco παιζουμε στα -56 με -58db. Oι διαδικασιες θα γινουν οσο πιο γρηγορα γινεται.  ::

----------


## PIT

Α και οτι λεμε το εννοουμε!! Ετσι???  ::

----------


## antonisk7

> Α και οτι λεμε το εννοουμε!! Ετσι???


Φυσικά...  ::

----------


## antonisk7

θα είμαι Παρασκευη βράδυ και Σαββατο πρωι σκαστός στα Ψαχνα...


Θα κοιτάξω ένα νέο σκαν μπας και πιάσω το ΑP του PIT και αν βρω τον κokkasgt να δουμε μήπως βγει κανα bblink σε Α μεταξύ μας...

----------


## PIT

Αντωνη σεν ξερω αν θα πιασεις την omni γιατι μαλλον δεν παιζει καλα. Απο βδομαδα σεν θα ειμαι χαλκιδα αλλα μαλλον την μεθεπομενη θα μπει καινουρια omni 15db.

----------


## socrates

Άντε Αντώνη με το καλό να σε έχουμε και στην απο εκεί πλευρά.

----------


## antonisk7

αμήν και πότε ~  ::

----------


## antonisk7

Συνδέθηκα προσωρινα ως client στο AP του PIT#72 , ευχαριστω όλα τα παιδιά που βοήθησαν  ::

----------


## liousis

Μπράβο antonisk7.Καλορίζικος και στην Εύβοια...  ::   ::

----------


## antonisk7

thx liousis  ::

----------


## socrates

Welcome!  ::

----------


## PIT

Nα κανουμε και τις ρυθμισεις για να παρεις και stitic ip!!
Καλοριζικος  ::

----------


## antonisk7

είμαστε ακόμα εδώ !!!

----------


## liousis

Γεια σου Αντώνη.
Τι λες...να το προσπαθήσουμε??

----------


## antonisk7

είναι λίγο χλωμό, αλλά από το τίποτα... σε νιώθω  ::

----------


## liousis

Δοκίμασε πρώτα με τον rosered εφ'όσον είναι πιο κοντά σου.Μου φαίνεται ότι έχει οπτική επαφή προς τα εσένα.
Άλλος ένας που από την ταράτσα του είχα δει ότι μάλον έχετε οπτική επαφή είναι και ο xkout.
Εάν δεν κάνεις τίποτα με αυτούς τους δύο, μετά το προσπαθούμε.Αλλιώς, δε νομίζω να έχει νόημα...  ::

----------


## antonisk7

Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά σε όλους ! Μόλις επέστρεψα από Ψαχνά που ήμουν 2 μέρες. Έκανα scan στους 5 αλλά δεν κατάφερα να πιάσω ούτε το σήμα από pol21 (μπορει να ήταν και down to interface αλλα δυστυχώς ο γιώργος-rosered δεν είχε πρόσβαση στον κόμβο λόγω εορτών) ούτε και από Χτυπά. Λογικά η στόχευση ειναι λάθος. Γυρισα στους 2,4 αλλα ενώ έπιασα ένα σωρο σηματα από ρουτερς για dsl από καταστήματα στη Χαλκίδα με αρκετά καλό σημα, δεν έπιασα ούτε την ομνι του xkout ουτε του rosered.... Για λόγους στόχευσης άφησα ανοικτή την όμνι του κόμβου στα Ψαχνά οπότε αν μπορέσει κάποιος να τη σκανάρει με feeder se B θα βρούμε και την καταλληλότερη στόχευση. Τέλος έγινε συντήρηση και αλλαγές στο hardware του κόμβου , για μεγαλύτερη αξιοπιστία στις επόμενες προσπάθειες για λινκ.

----------

